# Long Island?



## 20966 (Jul 8, 2006)

New to Long Island, displaced Jersey Girl--wondering are there groups out here in Suffolk County--I am in Mastic Beach.I just find it so difficult to talk to anyone, friends & family all TRY to understand, but I guess it's that whole 'not until you've walked in my shoes'.Suzi


----------

